# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Rocketr SCAMMER

## noiofnine

Bought a level $40 with instant user :Stick Out Tongue: assword but it was wrong password. Emailed via the email address on the paypal receipt, sent a private message on here, and also messaged via paypal and no reply on any of those media. Do not buy from this person.

----------


## r0bbot

Hi,

Rob from Rocketr here. Rocketr is a site with many different sellers, much like eBay. You haven't said which seller is the one that scammed you.

----------


## Eryx

Please read section sticky post and update with all Skype/paypal screenshot and please provide a link to the trade thread here on OC in order to have it looked into.

----------


## noiofnine

his username on here was Rocketr also. He has since been banned. 
Dropbox - Screenshot 2016-10-06 19.16.36.png

According to paypal the name is 
Maciuca Gabriel
[email protected]

because the person never responded to my paypal dispute, paypal refunded me. Thanks though.

----------

